# Kapla Bucks from Pakistan



## Atif (Jan 24, 2013)

Two of the bucks of Kapla breed


----------



## rinksgi (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow! Look at those ears! I've never seen those type of goats before. Cool


----------



## Naef hajaya (Jan 24, 2013)

Mashaa allah


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 24, 2013)

I just love looking at these photos.  Very handsome goat.  Wish we could get some of these here legally.


----------



## Atif (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you everyone for liking the Bucks. I am planning on exporting this breed to other countries but can be able to do so if I have buyers available. once I have some requests aggregated, i ll load them up and send them on their way. In the meanwhile I will also try and get in touch with local authorities to get this done legally.


----------



## rinksgi (Jan 25, 2013)

Are they meat type or dairy?


----------



## Atif (Jan 25, 2013)

used for both but preferred for Meat.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

Best of luck to your endeavor in exporting.  Sounds complicated.  I believe, if I remember correctly, one of this forum's members tried to import a Damascus once but it didn't work out.  It is too bad because there are several breeds whose features are so interesting and unusual in comparison to what we have in the states.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

Out of curiosity---what are their temperaments like?  Like are they friendly or more aloof?


----------



## rinksgi (Jan 25, 2013)

Not to hy-jack the thread, but Pearce, I have cuckoo marans as well.


----------



## Atif (Jan 26, 2013)

they are very friendly once kept with care and love. They will come running to youand start to rub their body against you as soon as you get into the farm. As far as the export thing is concerned, it would require a lot of formalities and paper work. Will talk to the local embassy guys to help me out on this, get the information and get back to you guys. Many of these goats are exported to Saudia Arabia because of their long ears. The Hejazi goats the product of Pakistani goats crossed with a local breed. 

once again thank you all for liking the bucks.


----------

